# turn liquid meth to crystal



## ghr

First of all I would like to wish everyone a great afternoon, my company managed to negotiate a barrel with 100 liters of liquid methamphetamine, I work in sales and I don't understand much about the chemical part, I meet some people who understand a little and I came here to ask for help of you to transform them into crystals, like MDA or MDMA, here in my country there is a fever for methamphetamine sold as MD, but at some point the chemicals may be wrong, this MD when it gets out of the ziplock or an airtight pot it it starts to melt on its own, and if left to dry in natural form it turns into a crystal, if exposed to a slightly higher temperature it also melts, even when you stir it directly by hand without the use of a glove it starts to melt.


----------



## ghr

the photos in question that I sent are of the product they sell as "mdma" that the crystals melt and become liquid, in the reagent test it doesn't react completely purple, it's between yellow and purple, it's some kind of amphetamine


----------



## William Dampier

Did anyone use this material? What were the effects? In fact, there may be a mixture of products. Methamphetamine and amphetamine, or MDMA and MDA due to the characteristics of the technological process. The hydrochloride salts of the second are afraid of moisture and melt even from wet air. For the first step, take the minimum amount of substance and dissolve in a transparent glass in warm clean water. Water take the minimum amount to dissolve. It is advisable to measure the weight of the wet substance (1g for example) and the amount of water (in ml). Based on the results, we will move on.


----------



## G.Patton

ghr said:


> First of all I would like to wish everyone a great afternoon, my company managed to negotiate a barrel with 100 liters of liquid methamphetamine, I work in sales and I don't understand much about the chemical part, I meet some people who understand a little and I came here to ask for help of you to transform them into crystals, like MDA or MDMA, here in my country there is a fever for methamphetamine sold as MD, but at some point the chemicals may be wrong, this MD when it gets out of the ziplock or an airtight pot it it starts to melt on its own, and if left to dry in natural form it turns into a crystal, if exposed to a slightly higher temperature it also melts, even when you stir it directly by hand without the use of a glove it starts to melt.



ghrHi, I'll try to help you. What kind of methamphetamine salt did you buy? Or you have freebase methamphetamine in the barrel?


ghr said:


> the photos in question that I sent are of the product they sell as "mdma" that the crystals melt and become liquid, in the reagent test it doesn't react completely purple, it's between yellow and purple, it's some kind of amphetamine


What kind of test reagent did you use?


----------



## G.Patton

Crystals Melt. The crystals soak up water from the air and melt. This is usually caused by raising the temperature of the reaction too rapidly, or by collecting too much high boiling material during the distillation. First, they are put into the filtering flask and a vacuum applied to dry them out. They are Secrets of Methamphetamine soaked in ether or toluene and filtered. If this doesn't cure the problem, cutting the material to 50% purity should take care of it.
[*Secrets of Methamphetamine Manufacture: Including Recipes for MDA, Ecstasy and Other Psychedelic Amphetamines**] p.31*


----------



## ghr

William Dampier said:


> Did anyone use this material? What were the effects? In fact, there may be a mixture of products. Methamphetamine and amphetamine, or MDMA and MDA due to the characteristics of the technological process. The hydrochloride salts of the second are afraid of moisture and melt even from wet air. For the first step, take the minimum amount of substance and dissolve in a transparent glass in warm clean water. Water take the minimum amount to dissolve. It is advisable to measure the weight of the wet substance (1g for example) and the amount of water (in ml). Based on the results, we will move on.



William Dampier


G.Patton said:


> Crystals Melt. The crystals soak up water from the air and melt. This is usually caused by raising the temperature of the reaction too rapidly, or by collecting too much high boiling material during the distillation. First, they are put into the filtering flask and a vacuum applied to dry them out. They are Secrets of Methamphetamine soaked in ether or toluene and filtered. If this doesn't cure the problem, cutting the material to 50% purity should take care of it.
> [*Secrets of Methamphetamine Manufacture: Including Recipes for MDA, Ecstasy and Other Psychedelic Amphetamines**] p.31*



Thanks for the return of the brothers around here, starting with William, yes they have used this material and the effects are relative, some have very strong reactions like mental confusion, accelerator, MDA style, very long duration, some clients indicate not feeling any effect, which points out that the final product that the laboratory produces is not completely uniform, I believe that they don't even have a magnetic stirrer. About the process you asked me, can you be more specific? Literally chemistry was never my strong point but this forum will become my new source of studies, I take 1 gram of the substance and put in how many ML of warm water? as far as I've been aware, they're slicing MD around here like cocaine, transforming 1kg of mdma into 5-6kg of this mixed crap. 


@G. Patton The photos I sent are of a crystal that they sell here only as European MD, but it's all made here in our region, about the barrel the only thing I was informed about is that it is liquid meth, it's a kind of oily liquid yellowish, which when exposed to the open air outside the barrel it crystallizes on its own. the reagent that was tested is MARQUIS, we've already taken another batch from the same laboratory and sometimes it reacts very purple, sometimes completely yellow, it's never a good substance and the effects are always the same, a big fear we have is to stay in the hands of these people who don't seem to know the least they can be doing, so much so that I with a colleague who is a chemistry technician that we take some questions from the people there because not even the laboratory knows why this "MD" melts outside of a vacuum / airtight pot. From what we've talked about, I'm trying to get the process they use and their recipe to see what they're doing wrong, I know they're looking to speed up the process as much as possible there, they're being one of the few manufacturers and the demand is very high, speed up both the heating and cooling of the product, I'll take a look at the link you sent me, thank you in advance for your attention!r another question, when you refer to vacuum, would it be, for example, a vacuum pump? I remembered the process for removing butane when we do the BHO extraction in marijuana, I don't know if the process would be similar. 

Reagent test https://ufile.io/mdwm9si8 

@edit i cannot acess "secrets of methanphetamine...." I dont have acess to open


----------



## rickyrick

I would advise sending the crystals that form to an GC/MS lab anonymously.Like this.


----------



## HEISENBERG

ghr said:


> @edit i cannot acess "secrets of methanphetamine...." I dont have acess to open



ghr




Spoiler: Contents










*Secrets of Methamphetamine Manufacture: Including Recipes for MDA, Ecstasy and Other Psychedelic Amphetamines *
*Year:* 2009
*Pages: *225
*File: **download* 

Beyond any doubt, this is the best book ever written on the subject of clandestine chemistry, by anyone, anywhere, anytime, period! Your humble and gracious Uncle has been training champions for over 20 years now, and this tour de force of clandestine ingenuity is living testament to the fact that the game hasn't passed me by. What this work reveals, even more than my other books, is the utterfutilitv of the so-called "War on Drugs." Of course, there can be no such thing as a "war" on inanimate objects - there can only be a war on people. Endlessly adding more common chemicals to lists to be watched by America's secret police has done nothing to stem this nation's voracious appetite for illegal drugs. So what new treats do we have in the Eighth Edition? Since I wrote the Seventh Edition of this book in 2004, all ephedrine and pseudoephedrine pills have been pulled off the shelves and are now a "show ID" item. 1 have uncovered a very simple and effective method of cooking your own ephedrine and pseudoephedrine on potentially large scales using hardware store and health food store materials. I have also added new meth cooking procedures which totally eliminate the need to obtain iodine or red phosphorus or anhydrous ammonia. I have also revamped the previous recipes to allow the use of the weaker or adulterated materials now found on shelves. How about forgetting all about those pills and cooking crank from cinnamon oil? I know you'll like that! Or maybe setting up shop using common flavoring ingredients') Or any number of most common and easily available industrial chemicals that can never be put under any sort of effective sales scrutiny? Enjoy this latest installment of the Journal for Clandestine Cookers. It will educate, entertain, and shake pillars all at the same time. You'll be quite pleased, I'm sure!


----------



## G.Patton

ghr said:


> Thanks for the return of the brothers around here, starting with William, yes they have used this material and the effects are relative, some have very strong reactions like mental confusion, accelerator, MDA style, very long duration, some clients indicate not feeling any effect, which points out that the final product that the laboratory produces is not completely uniform, I believe that they don't even have a magnetic stirrer. About the process you asked me, can you be more specific? Literally chemistry was never my strong point but this forum will become my new source of studies, I take 1 gram of the substance and put in how many ML of warm water? as far as I've been aware, they're slicing MD around here like cocaine, transforming 1kg of mdma into 5-6kg of this mixed crap.
> 
> 
> @G. Patton The photos I sent are of a crystal that they sell here only as European MD, but it's all made here in our region, about the barrel the only thing I was informed about is that it is liquid meth, it's a kind of oily liquid yellowish, which when exposed to the open air outside the barrel it crystallizes on its own. the reagent that was tested is MARQUIS, we've already taken another batch from the same laboratory and sometimes it reacts very purple, sometimes completely yellow, it's never a good substance and the effects are always the same, a big fear we have is to stay in the hands of these people who don't seem to know the least they can be doing, so much so that I with a colleague who is a chemistry technician that we take some questions from the people there because not even the laboratory knows why this "MD" melts outside of a vacuum / airtight pot. From what we've talked about, I'm trying to get the process they use and their recipe to see what they're doing wrong, I know they're looking to speed up the process as much as possible there, they're being one of the few manufacturers and the demand is very high, speed up both the heating and cooling of the product, I'll take a look at the link you sent me, thank you in advance for your attention!r another question, when you refer to vacuum, would it be, for example, a vacuum pump? I remembered the process for removing butane when we do the BHO extraction in marijuana, I don't know if the process would be similar.
> 
> Reagent test https://ufile.io/mdwm9si8
> 
> @edit i cannot acess "secrets of methanphetamine...." I dont have acess to open



ghrYes, it means take vacuum pump and exposure under low pressure few minutes for evaporate solvents and another high boiling materials. In pic you can see filtration flask (Bunsen flask) which can be used for your aim.



I think you get something strange. According your words, you have the liquid free base. But I'm not sure that it is meth, cuz purple color with MARQUIS reagent gives MDMA/MDA/MDEA and yellow color - Methylone.


----------



## William Dampier

If you learn their reactions, it will be easier for us to clean the product. Dissolve in water - from 1ml per 1g and further to 3-5ml.


----------

